# Saturday briket



## jmack

Smoked my first brisket. Salt, pepper, and smoke came out pretty good for my first one. Few tweeks and a little more practice ill have it perfect. I'm my own worst critic!!


----------



## Court

Looks delicious to me.


----------



## Fishdaze

Looks great to me..


----------



## devil1824

Looks great. Nice and simple.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## surfisher

Looks great!! And a nice smoke ring to


----------



## glenbo

Looks great for a first time or a fiftieth time. Juicy, yum...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Looks great & a very nice smoke ring!


----------



## jmack

Thanks guys. My confidence is building with this smoking thing. Just started a few months again and I must say its addicting!


----------



## jmack

At it again today.


----------



## MGM

Awsome, wish i had some now !!!


----------



## chumy

Would you have left it on longer? Just judging by the pic. nice smoke ring!


----------



## Flats Mark

You look like a pro to me!!!


----------



## meatatarian

Looks good!


----------



## Greg E

If that's tender it looks perfect to me. Moist and a beautiful smoke ring. Nice job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomanchu

Looks like it turned out great. Nice even smoke ring.


----------



## kutb8t

Nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## fattrout

is that a smoke ring or tenderquick ring?


----------



## jmack

fattrout said:


> is that a smoke ring or tenderquick ring?


I have no idea what tenderquick is.


----------



## Bukmstr

Did you use a meat tenderizer? Or only true salt and pepper. Tenderquick is a tenderizer that has a chemical reaction to the meat which creates that color ring in the process.



jmack said:


> I have no idea what tenderquick is.


----------



## jmack

Bukmstr said:


> Did you use a meat tenderizer? Or only true salt and pepper. Tenderquick is a tenderizer that has a chemical reaction to the meat which creates that color ring in the process.


All I used was olive oil, black pepper, and salt.


----------



## BadaBing

What wood are you using.


----------



## Lat22

I like oak myself.


----------



## jmack

Oak and Pecan


----------



## seacer

Looks really delicious ! Did you Marinate the brisket before cooking it and about what temperature should I keep the meat at? 

searacer


----------



## jmack

seacer said:


> Looks really delicious ! Did you Marinate the brisket before cooking it and about what temperature should I keep the meat at?
> 
> searacer


No I did not Marinate. I smoke mine at 225-250.


----------



## seacer

Did you just put it on the pit without wrapping in foil? Fat side Down are up?


----------



## Gottagofishin

Fat side up. I start directly on the pit for about 4 hours, and then finish it wrapped in foil to keep it from drying out. Usually another 4 or 5 hours. I keep it a little hotter than some at 250 to 275. 

When you take it off, wrap it in a towel and put it in a cooler to rest for at least an hour.


----------



## jmack

seacer said:


> Did you just put it on the pit without wrapping in foil? Fat side Down are up?


Fat side up, smoked for 4-6 hours then wrapped in foil and back on for another 4-6 hours. Pull it off and let it rest as stated above.


----------



## seacer

HI, 
When placed in the cooler do you mean Ice box or ice chest with some ice to cool it off but not directly in the ice?


----------



## Gottagofishin

seacer said:


> HI,
> When placed in the cooler do you mean Ice box or ice chest with some ice to cool it off but not directly in the ice?


No ice. That would defeat the purpose. The ice chest holds the heat in while it rests.


----------



## seacer

Wow, thanks so much.
I'm going to use this receipe sounds good thansk for all your help!


----------



## Tail'in around

No need for a towel in the cooler. Plus its will take some of the goodies off your brisket when wrapping back up after foil. Just take it out of the foil and set it in the bottom and close the lid!!!


----------

